# Warnung vor E-Zigaretten



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

> Im Einzelhandel gibt es die E-Zigaretten in Deutschland nicht. Raucher bestellen die Produkte per Internet. Die nordrhein-westfälische Gesundheitsministerin Barbara Steffens (Grüne) warnt die Raucher vor den elektrischen Zigaretten: "Was derzeit auf dem Markt ist, *ist alles nicht zugelassen und nicht geprüft*“, sagte Steffens in Düsseldorf.


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...sterin-warnt-vor-E-Zigaretten-id17962961.html
Nanana, nicht zugelassen? Das muß ich gleich mal in Heppenheim erzählen.


> Nikotinhaltige E-Zigaretten sind gesundheitlich riskant *und ihr Verkauf verboten.* Darauf hat am Freitag (16. Dezember) die NRW-Gesundheitsministerin Barbara Steffens (Grüne) hingewiesen. Ausdrücklich warnte sie vor dem Kauf der elektronischen Zigaretten. «Was derzeit auf dem Markt ist, ist alles nicht zugelassen und nicht geprüft», sagte Steffens in Düsseldorf.


http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/e-zigaretten-gesundheitsrisiken-noch-ungewiss-1763679.html



> *Sind nach der Erklärung von Gesundheitsministerin Barbara Steffens am Freitag (16.12.2011) E-Zigaretten illegal?*
> 
> Verboten ist der Verkauf nikotinhaltiger Liquids, also der Kartuschen, Kapseln oder Patronen, die beim Betrieb einer E-Zigarette inhaliert werden. Dazu kommt: Wenn eine E-Zigarette mit solchen Liquids betrieben wird, erfüllt sie die Funktion als Applikator eines Arzneimittels und fällt somit unter das Medizinproduktegesetz. Dieses regelt unter anderem Vertrieb und Kontrolle.
> *Warum sind die nikotinhaltigen Liquids verboten?*
> ...


http://www1.wdr.de/themen/panorama/ezigarette100.html

http://www.nrw.de/landesregierung/m...vor-verkauf-von-illegalen-e-zigaretten-12218/



> Gesundheitsministerin Barbara Steffens hat heute in Düsseldorf vor dem Verkauf von elektronischen Zigaretten, die im Handel als E-Zigaretten angeboten werden, gewarnt. "Der Handel und der Verkauf von E-Zigaretten sowie von liquidhaltigen Kartuschen, Kapseln oder Patronen für E-Zigaretten sind,* sofern die arzneimittel- und medizinprodukterechtlichen Vorschriften nicht eingehalten werden*, gesetzlich verboten. Insbesondere nikotinhaltige Liquids dürfen nur mit einer arzneimittelrechtlichen Zulassung in den Verkehr gebracht werden. Bei nikotinfreien Liquids ist im Einzelfall anhand der Inhaltsstoffe zu prüfen, ob sie den arzneimittelrechtlichen Vorschriften unterliegen. Wer gegen die genannten Vorschriften des Arzneimittelgesetzes verstößt, setzt sich der Gefahr strafrechtlicher Ahndung aus. Eine Information über diese geltende Rechtslage habe ich heute an die Bezirksregierungen und die Kreise sowie kreisfreien Städte in Nordrhein-Westfalen auf den Weg gebracht", erläuterte die Ministerin.
> (...)
> "Angesichts der vielen Fragezeichen und der rechtlichen Situation kann ich allen Menschen nur abraten, ihre wirtschaftliche Existenz darauf zu gründen. Viel Zeit und Geld könnten fehlinvestiert werden", sagte die Ministerin.


 
Das ist ja auch wieder so ein Herumgeeiere, das Fragen offen lässt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

Der Fairness wegen eine Stellungnahme eines E-Zigaretten-Herstellers


			
				vitasmoke.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nikotin ist aus der Sicht vieler Pharmakologen ein Arzneimittel, weil es nachweisliche „pharmakologische“ Wirkungen im Körper erzeugt. Das tun andere, frei erhältliche Substanzen zwar auch, beispielsweise Alkohol. Aber offensichtlich wird bei Nikotin mit anderem Maß gemessen. Eine Einstufung als Arzneimittel würde bedeuten, dass man für elektrische Zigaretten eine entsprechende Zulassung benötigt. Der Vertrieb müsste dann über zugelassene Apotheken erfolgen. Das wäre sicherlich das „Aus“ für ein Produkt, das für 20 Millionen Raucher eine deutlich schadstoffärmere Alternative sein könnte. Paradoxerweise würde die Einstufung dann viele Umsteiger nicht schützen, sondern das Gegenteil bewirken.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2011)

http://www.verbraucherfenster.hesse....htm&uid=ca053a3c-a9ee-611a-eb6d-f144e9169fcc


> Ein tiefer Lungenzug, Tabakgeschmack, Nikotin strömt ins Blut und die Zigarette glimmt. Mitten im Nichtraucherbereich wird geraucht und niemand beschwert sich. Mehr und mehr Raucher greifen zur elektronischen Zigarette, der zufolge keine Schadstoffe entstehen. Kritiker sind skeptisch. Sicher ist, dass Nikotin süchtig macht. Unklar ist vor allem, was den Konzentraten beigemischt ist. Das ist nur den Herstellern bekannt.
> 
> Das Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung (BfR) hat bereits 2008 Stellung genommen zur Emission von elektronischen Zigaretten und zu den möglichen Gesundheitsgefahren, die die Nutzung bestimmter elektronischer Zigaretten zur Folge haben kann.
> "Nach unserer Ansicht hat sich seitdem nicht viel getan", sagt BfR-Experte Frank Henkler (Februar 2011). "Nikotin ist ein Nervengift und kann Bluthochdruck sowie Genschäden verursachen. Zur Nikotin-Entwöhnung ist die E-Zigarette definitiv nicht geeignet."



Garantiert unschädlicher Gegenvorschlag :


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2011)

Jaja der Jupp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Garantiert unschädlicher Gegenvorschlag


von wegen unschädlich! Die wahren Enkelkiller sollen das sein!
http://eltern.t-online.de/bund-baby...genden-chemikalien-belastet/id_20124766/index
(aber natürlich wären E-Zigarette-rauchende Säuglinge sicher mehr gefährdet...)


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2011)

Die Bedenken bei der Anwendung  von Schnullern bei  Babys mögen berechtigt sein.  Glaube aber nicht ,
 dass bei der zu erwartenden Verweilzeit im Mund von  Erwachsenen ernsthafte Schäden befürchtet werden müssten.
Auch die Suchtgefahr dürfte relativ gering sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

Du musst aber schon die psychische Ausgangssymptomatik der Probanden berücksichtigen. Wer Zigarren mißbraucht, um sie in Frauen zu stecken, dem ist so manches zuzutrauen... Aber wahrscheinlich gibt's für solche Klienten spezielle Anfertigungen: "Heppenheim-Vienna-Special Type 1 mit dem Legalize-it-Liquid_"_?

So klang's bei Peter Tosh...

_


			
				Bush Doctor schrieb:
			
		


			Legalize marijuana
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


			
				Bush Doctor schrieb:
			
		

> _ Down here in Jamaica _
> _ Only cure for asthma _
> _ I man a de Minister(of the Herb)_




So klingt's am Bächlein:



			
				vitasmoke.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen nicht soweit gehen, zu behaupten, die Nutzung der Vitarette könne vor Infektionen schützen, ... dennoch berichten unsere Kunden - dahingestellt ob Ergebnis der Inhalation oder der Tatsache geschuldet, dass sie nicht mehr Rauchen - dass sie seit dem Umstieg auf die elektrische Zigarette wesentlich seltener mit Infektionen der Atemwege zu tun haben.


 
wer weiß schon immer, woran was auch immer liegt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

Dass diese Zigarettendinger "Liquid" heißen, ist ohnehin lustig. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand die "Liquid Inc" aufkaufen, die müsste doch noch existieren


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2011)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...en-ab-november-2007.21281/page-42#post-341350


----------



## dealerschutz (20 Dezember 2011)

Hahaha...Warnung vor e-Zigaretten...wie wärs denn mit der Überschrift " Warnung vor leerer Staatskasse " ? Der Raucher rechnet mit dem Zigarettenrechner, und jetzt davon ca. 75% nehmen und wir haben den Steueranteil 

gruß
Egon


_Mod-Edit: Werbelink entfernt_


----------



## Pit E_Dampfer (15 Januar 2012)

Liquid per Gerichtsurteil verboten!
Diese Urteil ist nicht im Namen des Volkes!
Das Volk will Liquid normal im Handel kaufen.
Eine pharmakologische hat auch Kaffee der muss ja dann bald in die Apotheke,oder?
Also weg mit diesen  unsinnigen Urteil.
Bürger währt euch.
Wir sind das Volk!
Grüße an alle E-Dampfer


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2012)

Pit E_Dampfer schrieb:


> Diese Urteil ist nicht im Namen des Volkes!


Bist du das Volk?
Das Zeug muß anscheinend noch schädlicher sein als bisher bereits bekannt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2012)

Pit E_Dampfer schrieb:


> Bürger währt euch.


Wär sich nicht währt, läbt värkährt.
Hier geht es NICHT um E-Zigaretten. NICHT wirklich. Es geht um EINEN E-Zig-Händler. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2012)

Liquid wurde verurteilt, nicht verboten.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2005/01/dialer-betrug-hintermanner-von-liquid-inc-gefasst-2822


> Schon im November 2003 durchsuchten Fahnder in Heppenheim und Meerbusch die Sitze von Unternehmen, die 0190-Nummern an die Liquid Inc. und deren Hintermänner weitervermietet hatten.


Sorry, falls ich Dich verwirrt habe. E-Zigaretten sind mir wurscht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2012)

bitte hier dicht machen. Es ist zwar schon dicht genug hier, aber - na egal 
Dieser Thread hier war von Anfang an ein Insider-Joke und hat mit E-Zigaretten nicht viel zu tun. Mit Vitasmoke ja, das sind halt zufällig E-Zigaretten. Heppenheim und Liquid dienten da nur als zufällig passende Googlebegriffe 

E-Zigaretten verboten - ach ja: Der Umsatz ist nach der Verbotsankündigung gestiegen.


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2012)

Was ein Durcheinander


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2012)

Tür zu!


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2012)

Thy wish is my command.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch wieder so ein Herumgeeiere, das Fragen offen lässt...


http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/E-Zigaretten-duerfen-frei-verkauft-werden-article11385596.html
http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/E-Zigaretten-duerfen-frei-verkauft-werden-article11385596.html



> Das Oberverwaltungsgericht im nordrhein-westfälischen Münster hat ein Grundsatzurteil gesprochen. Nikotinhaltige Flüssigkeiten, die zum genussvollen Verdampfen in E-Zigaretten produziert werden, sind keine Arzneimittel.
> (...)
> Das Land NRW kündigte auch unmittelbar nach dem Urteil an, entsprechende Rechtsmittel zu prüfen. So wird nicht Brüssel, sondern im nächsten Schritt das Bundesverwaltungsgericht das Thema E-Zigaretten prüfen.


Solange der fränkische Lebkuchenhändler seine E-Zigaretten nicht per WAP-Billing verkauft, interessiert mich das Thema nicht mehr. Kann also gerne versenkt werden


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 September 2013)

Da freut man sich aber am Bächlein im hessischen Odenwald....


----------

